# So what the story with this guy?



## Guest (Jul 17, 2006)

Do they have a name yet?
Its been what, 6 months to a year since this frog was posted onto dendroboard by explorers/ field scientists, do they have a positive ID on this one yet?


----------



## zaroba (Apr 8, 2006)

why not call it a Red Headed Blackie?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I have a name..."Brian wantalotacus"!

:lol: 

I wish they would get Dendrobates.org up again...

...come on guys it is summer :wink:


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Ill take 10!

WOW thats the first I have seen that one.


----------



## FrogOnMyToe (Jun 23, 2006)

They look awesome! I want some tooo


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

So............. Is it a D. fantasticus or what?


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I forget the morph name, or atleast what they were calling it on dendrobates.org....but anyways they are working on "farming" them. My source didnt say it was secret, but i wont name them just in case. But several farmers have been assigned to them, and the paper work is being worked on. Problem is the frog is rare/hard to find and the locality is somewhat remote, so they think efficient production will be difficult.

I got this info in early may, and they were expecting 4-6months before they got offspring from field production at that time, and were hoping by the time they did the paper work for export would be completed/approved.

So it looks like it will be ATLEAST 6 months before we can realistically even hope to see them here when you factor in time to set up, and quarunteen period once shipped (based on the info i got). I have no idea if they will come in thru sean or mark or other sources if/when they do come in.

Its one of my favorite species/morphs that i've seen so far...so i will definately be scrambling for cash if they come in.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

They are a fantasticus morph, don't think that was really questioned. They are the true "Red Headed" morph of fants (tho fants have been called "red headed PDF" for a long while for the standard/cainarchi morph). If you guys feel like digging up the thread, they mentioned who the likely candidates were for exporting them  it takes time for this stuff to work, and we've got plenty of goodies that have been waiting for years already to come in to play with before these guys show up....

Dendrobates.org will be up again, but you guys got to remember, the guys spend a ton of time in the field doing research and working with INIBICO, they aren't at our beck and call for the web site :roll: it will be up again, with past problems fixed, and hopefully some fun new pics for us to drool over.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2006)

You mean these guys might actually be in the hobby some day!!!!!! (drool....drool....drool)!!!!!
6 months seems so short a time!

More pics:

















Drool


----------



## asydabass (Jul 12, 2005)

From what I have heard, one source has them breeding now, but they only have 4 adults. This goes with what Dave has said about it being difficult to access them them in the wild. And from what I was told (and this could be overstating the obvious) They are going to be very $$ when the offspring come. Something like $500 a juvi. Anyone hear anything about these just recently?


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Difficult to get to the spot, and even when there difficult to find... if I remember correctly these guys where really uncommon anyways, and the natives hadn't known they were there.... doesn't suprise me that there is such a low captive breeding population. 

$500 a juvie doesn't suprise me... you know people will pay it... of all the "new" peru frogs this was probibly the most talked about new find.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

So how many acres is that saving?
:wink:


----------



## biocmp (Mar 7, 2006)

WOW, that frog is beautiful, but I think I will wait a few years until the prices come down a little bit. That is freakin expensive!!!


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey Mark! lol just incase your reading the board. I havent mentioned anything about this frog to anyone. But its funny how word gets around and rumors fly.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

It`s truly amazing that something can be that beautiful.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Funny, many of us knew about them *before* you went. 

s


*GREASER* said:


> Hey Mark! lol just incase your reading the board. I havent mentioned anything about this frog to anyone. But its funny how word gets around and rumors fly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2006)

*GREASER* said:


> Hey Mark! lol just incase your reading the board. I havent mentioned anything about this frog to anyone. But its funny how word gets around and rumors fly.


Those pics were posted by someone late last year on to Dendroboard. Otherwise I would never have heard of such a thing. 
Now, fess up Greaser, what do you know?


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Scott said:


> Funny, many of us knew about them *before* you went.
> 
> s
> 
> ...



Oh I know we all knew about them before I went. But lets just say spending 21 days in PERU you get to know a little more about them then some pics and rumors on dendorboard. I MISS PERU!


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I'd be happy to spend 500$ on one of these (hell I'd be happy to spend $500 without getting one of these, if I knew they were being protected) if I had $500...


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Catfur said:


> (hell I'd be happy to spend $500 , if I knew they were being protected) if I had $500...


Thats the idea of Understory


----------

